# My first feature film offer. Need help not getting screwed.



## karelpsota (Oct 8, 2014)

So I was scoring all these student short-films for an art school. Until the chair of the dept. contacted me with this.

*---------SENT TO ME---------*

Karel,

This is John _____, chair of the Cinematic Arts Department at _____. I wanted to see if you would be interested in scoring the feature film I recently directed. This feature was very low budget, made for only $35K, but we are under contract for another feature over the 6 months. The point is... we only have *$400* to pay for this one. Let me know if you be interested in discussing it. Text me at ___-___-____ and let me know when a good time is to call and I will call you to discus it. 

I do think you are very talented and would love to get a relationship started. Also, do you have a demo reel of sorts for me to share with my producer?

Here's a link to the trailer: https://vimeo.com/_________
Password: ____

Thanks,

John _____
___-___-____


*------ MY REPLY (NOT SENT YET) --------------------------------*


John _____,

First of all, this trailer was ridiculously good. Love the script and the actors. The “bone” line at the end just made it for me. I’m really impressed.

Here’s my demo reel: http://karelpsota.com/Scores/

Before worrying about money. My main concerns revolve around:
- How many minutes do I have to score?
- When are the deadlines?
- Is there a score mixer?
- Who will own the music?

I’m really interested in the project, but I want to make sure that the time and money constraint will allow me to achieve the best quality of work. Ideally, I go by:
- $12 a minute of final music.
- Write a cue of 3-7 minutes a day.
- Mix my own music to any reference track you give me.
- And keep my rights to the music (with ASCAP).

I will call you this weekend, to discuss more about it.

Warm regards,

Karel
www.karelpsota.com


------------------------------------------

*This would be my first feature film. I really can't miss the opportunity. But I don't wan't to get screwed either. I didn't send my answer yet. What should I change?

Thanks in advance VI, this is very stressful for me right now* :shock:


----------



## simonmac (Oct 8, 2014)

Congratulations on getting a break! The fact that the chair of the cinematic dept has only budgeted a little over 1% of the films budget for scoring seems a little odd maybe?

I'm no expert, but maybe not defining a per minute figure (that you can be held to in the future) but instead a price for the whole package including re-writes etc that you are comfortable with? He mentions a future project in the works, so maybe you could negotiate around that too? $400 is obviously way under what you would expect (I would say around $2-3000 with a minimum of $1500 would be ballpark for a feature with this type of budget) and I totally understand your dilemma, but worst case, just look upon it as you have all previous student films, as a stepping stone and one for the showreel instead of focusing too much on remuneration THIS time. Say that you can offer a reduced fee in the interests of building a working relationship maybe..But that is only a choice you can make of course depending on how important the project is for you. I feel your pain! Hopefully someone who does this for a living will be along in a bit to give you some more constructive advice. But well done!


----------



## José Herring (Oct 8, 2014)

Just say you'd love to do it. All the nitty gritty details will be ironed out as you're working on it.

I'd be first worried about creating some music that he liked for his film. 

All the business talk is really premature. And, all the details about how you're going to work shouldn't even be in the discussion. Me personally I would never tell anybody that "I mix my own music based on a reference track you provide". I'm not even sure how that would work and I'm sure it's going to confuse the hell out of him.

If he's coming to you for music, then he's coming to you to handle the music. If he knew anything about mixing it himself. He'd probably be doing the music himself.

So, just politely say "yes". And then talk only creatively with him. Then work out the business details as you're going along. It will work itself out.

If you feel the overwhelming need to talk business, I would just say you'll take the money but at that budget you need to keep all the rights to the music. Which should be easy because at that budget you'll be doing your own cuesheet.


----------



## milesito (Oct 8, 2014)

I would get rid of the $12minute comment...otherwise you may get $12/minute on all the future films with him...


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 8, 2014)

If this film is going to make it onto IMDB, then definitely do it. Of not, you may want to reconsider, unless you want to do it just for the experience... in which case go for it.

If this film is not going to make it onto IMDB, then you really *can* miss the opportunity.

Good luck.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 8, 2014)

You do show excitement for his project which is a big plus. 

It also looks like he's being honest with you which is another plus. 

This is a slam dunk deal. You can say yes or no to.

I got some advice from a big name composer early on. He said that people make the business too complicated. It's simple. They have a budget in mind and either you can do it or you can't.

At your stage, you would just do it.


----------



## karelpsota (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your reviews.

I agree with the fact, that I went too far into mixing details.
I'm gonna change my re-write policy too.
Definitely will focus on the creation of a relationship at first.

Have a great day o-[][]-o


----------



## José Herring (Oct 8, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Wed Oct 08 said:


> If this film is going to make it onto IMDB, then definitely do it. Of not, you may want to reconsider, unless you want to do it just for the experience... in which case go for it.
> 
> If this film is not going to make it onto IMDB, then you really *can* miss the opportunity.
> 
> Good luck.



Anybody can submit any project to imdb.com so this shouldn't be an issue. Most filmmakers are all too happy to put their project on imdb.com. Hell I even got projects on imdb.com that were placed there by God knows who for projects that I did in people's basement when I was still in school-- pre-Internt and made by people that had quit the business before they even got started.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 8, 2014)

josejherring @ Thu Oct 09 said:


> Anybody can submit any project to imdb.com so this shouldn't be an issue.



Anyone can submit - but not all films get added. There guidelines as to what does and does not added. IMDB was not so strict in the past; they have been the past few years. If you make a film, and it does not screen anywhere, does not get distributed via DVD/Netflix/etc., and if it does not meet the other criteria, it is not going up on IMDB.

Cheers.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 8, 2014)

I agree with Jose.

"Sure, I'd love to work on your project -- what's the schedule?" or "Sorry, I'm too overcommitted." Those are the two answers.

No need for any of that other stuff at this stage.

If the guy is cool and makes a good movie, you are on your way with a relationship. If it's a disaster, and he's impossible to work with, you'll know what to do. Writing a contract to try guarding against all that is going to make everyone feel weird and risks spoiling the main reason you're doing it -- beginning a friendship and collaboration with someone else talented.

That said...

At the appropriate time, I would propose a sync license only. Don't even discuss who's going to own the music -- for that fee, you will and you should. [edit: I see Jose already said that]


----------

